
Curious description of Mint's security practices - dskrvk
https://mint.lc.intuit.com/questions/1034647-mint-does-not-seem-to-handle-vanguard-two-factor-login-i-am-not-prompted-for-security-code-and-continue-to-receive-texts-from-vanguard-every-time-i-try-to-refresh?jump_to=comment_2974982
======
dskrvk
Quoting here for posterity:

> First, Mint has bank-level data security. That means we have the same level
> of encryption your bank does, along with outside third-party verification
> through Verisign and Hackersafe. We also have routine security audits where
> so-called “white knight hackers” try to break into our system — they’ve
> never been successful. We also have bank-level physical security. Our
> servers are located in an unmarked secure building which requires a palm
> scan to gain entry. After making it past guards, you have to go through a
> “man-trap” where one door will not open until the other closes and you again
> have biometric access. Once you get inside, our servers are in a locked cage
> monitored with 24/7 video surveillance. Get inside, and the racks themselves
> are locked. Break those open, and our hard drives are encrypted. It’s seven
> layers of protection. All that’s missing are the electrified floors…

All of this is provided as justification that 2FA with banks is not supported
(original topic of the linked thread).

